# Nissan 350Z Vandalized!



## C1 Bender (Jul 5, 2003)

I own a Nissan 350Z and my Z has been in the shop for over two weeks having warranty work performed on it. I receive a phone call this morning informing me that my 350Z was vandalized over the weekend. Furthermore the Nissan Dealer informs me that there is nothing they can or will do about it. The dealer tells me that it is my responsibility and that I have to pay for the damages myself or file a claim with my insurance company. My 350Z has sustained $1000.00 worth of damage.

C1


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Sorry to hear that! I would definiately look into it more, how was it vandalized and where was it kept that someone had access to it?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Sue the dealership, how was your car left in an unsecure area enough so that it was vandalized?


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Time to call the 1 800 Nissan for there customer service complaint. It sounds like the dealership is wrong. Please keep us informed?


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

I would throw rocks through all of their showroom windows and tell them that your not responsible for it. That's bullshit.


----------



## C1 Bender (Jul 5, 2003)

*And they wonder why people go POSTAL!*

I have never filed a claim with my insurance company for any reason. I take extra care of my vehicles. I have no choice but to pay for the damages out of pocket. THIS IS SO WRONG! 

C1


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

*Re: And they wonder why people go POSTAL!*



C1 Bender said:


> *I have never filed a claim with my insurance company for any reason. I take extra care of my vehicles. I have no choice but to pay for the damages out of pocket. THIS IS SO WRONG!
> 
> C1 *


you pay for your insurance why not use it that's what it's there for


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2003)

I would think that when you left your car there for service, there should be a resonable amount of protection afforded to your vehicle. You surrender your keys and leave an expensive vehicle in the hands of those who should have insurance and security measures in place to protect the vehicles being serviced. You shouldn't be responsible for their inability to resonably protect a vehicle in their possession. There has to be some level of accountiblity on the service department's part. I hope they repair the damages for you...


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Oh damn bender! I am soo sorry to hear this. If there is anything I can do to help PLEASE let me know. I am just a couple hours from you in SA. Again I am sorry, that really sucks man. I can chat with my lawyer and see what he thinks.


----------



## XBwick (Jul 8, 2003)

Yeah, there should be no question about whether you should be paying for it or not. You shouldn't and you won't if you take care of it. That's completely and terribly awful what happened. I hate criminals!


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

sucks to hear this.......but i would file a suit against the dealership


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Re: And they wonder why people go POSTAL!*



nismoprincess said:


> *you pay for your insurance why not use it that's what it's there for *


ya, but then his insurance would go up......which in the long run is gonna be more expensive than 1000$, plus he would have to pay his deductable.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

there's no way the dealership should make you pay for it. It was in their hands on their property.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

if i remember correctly, most shops have a sign that say they are not responsible for theft or vandalism n shit like that........i think a dealership is the same way tho......look out for that


----------



## C1 Bender (Jul 5, 2003)

*Thanks for the support guys.*

I truly appreciate all of you understanding and backing me up in regards to the dealership not want to take responsibility for the vandalism to my Z. 

Believe it or not my car is still in the shop being repaired. Suspension control arm issues and some mfg. defects in the trunk and they also installed my second replacement transmission.

I inquired with the dealership as to what can be done to prevent any more damage to my Z and they told me nothing, they actually told me that it very well can happen again and that there is nothing they can or will do about it. They also told me that if more damage occurs that I will also be responsible for that. Nissan Corporate agrees with the dealership and does not feel responsible for the damages either.

My argument is I live in a private gated community with security camera's, and routine local law enforcement patrols. Not to mention I park my cars in my gararge. I truly feel that if my Z did not have so many defects/problems that my Z would not have been in the shop and therefore it would not have been vandalized. If my Z was at home and not in the shop this would have never happened. It's not my fault that my Z has been in the shop for over two weeks and I may not get it back for another week or two. I truly feel that it's Nissan's fault that my car was vandalized. I come to this conclusion based on the fact that if my car had been built correctly with quality it would not have been in the shop. Again the only reason it's in the shop is because of the many problems that were built into the car, which is not my fault.

Again I thank all of you for your support. Believe me it does help in some way to better cope with the problem. I sincerely hope that none of my fellow members ever have to go through any thing like this. 

C1


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

You should call another Nissan Dealership and ask about their policy if they say they well take full responsability then that is were you take your business even if it's a long drive. You might want to talk to a lawyer about your problem since it was at the dealership due to defective reasons and not your own wear and tear on the Z?


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2003)

Call a lawyer. That is BS.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

> *Call a lawyer. That is BS.*


There is no way that they can claim *no-fault* on the damage. Threaten to sue on the grounds that the car was in their posession at the time. Whether or not the WANT to assume liability, they had YOUR car and YOUR keys, hence, any damage incurred during that time could only LEGALLY have been caused by them or by their negligence... it is complet BS for them to say that they have no security or control over their own shop!!!

i have friends who are mechanics, and they automatically assume responsibility for damage occuring in-shop to cars they are fixing, even without the threat of legal action.

just one summons or letter from an attorney should scare them enough to cover it.


----------



## Scissors (Mar 24, 2003)

In most states the dealership is legally responsible if the damage happened on their property.


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

I had a '95 Jetta that I bought used from a Toyota dealership here in CO. It had a really nice body kit on it when I bought it. The day I took it home, it was having problems with the brakes. So I took it back the next morning and they said they were going to replace all the rotors. When I came back to get it, both of my sideskirts were cracked down the whole length of the skirt and flopping around. I asked what had happened. They said that when it was on the lift, they put the supports in the wrong spots and crushed my sideskirts. I asked what they were gonna do about it and they said nothing because it's not OEM material. I starting complaining and talking to the manager and making a big scene out of it and finally got them to order new sideskirts for me. They even apologized and everything...so the lesson is, "When something doesn't go the way you want it to, complain and whine until it does!"


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

so yeah, keep us updated on whats happenin man


----------



## C1 Bender (Jul 5, 2003)

*I have to take the dealership to court.*

The Nissan Dealership and Nissan of North America are not willing to take responsibility for the damages to my 350Z. I am in the process of getting a copy of the police report and getting three estimates from different Nissan dealers. I will use the estimates and the police report in court. I truly believe that any judge will be dismayed by the dealership and Nissans lack of taking care of my damaged 350Z. Of course I will keep you guys informed as to what's going on with this case. Thank all of you for your concern and advice.

C1


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

I believe you well have no problem proving your point it just sucks that it will take extra time on your side to do it. Get a lawyer and sue them for damages, time away from work, lawyer, and court fees. (Did I forgot anything?) Also report them to the Better Business Burial. Most business are scared of them and if they are also found guilty they have to pay a fine as well, this is what happened to Stillen.  

Good luck!!


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

Don't forget "Seeing a 350Z in pain"! Sue for trauma!


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

and drama, and don't forget your baby's mama! (and if you have a llama, don't forget that either) should I have used a comma?


----------



## Maciek (Jun 23, 2003)

*I know who did it!*

Bender,
I think I know who beat your car up.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
It was the dealership! You wanna know why I think so?
.
.
.
I was reading posts on the 350z and I came across a couple of yours. First thing that cought my attention was the vandalism issue. (By the way, I agree - you should take those fuckers for all you can!) Second was another post ( I don't remember about what) and finally at the bottom of the post list there was the third one about the lemons of your car. 
So I opened that one too... Now that is a long list of repairs and complaints you must have made about them. 
In my opinion they got sick of you and knowing that they would not be responsible for any damages to the vehicle, while on the lot (if that realy is the case) they gave the Z an ass-whooping so you find a different dealer to take it to for future repairs.
:balls:


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

that makes sense......i dont know if all the workers at the dealership decide to up and mess up the car, maybe it was just one employee who was pissed for those reasons and just messed it up, he dindt tell anyone it was him.


----------



## C1 Bender (Jul 5, 2003)

*You could be correct.*

I have no idea who did it. I do know that in addition to my 350Z being vandalized that there were 14 other cars of different models that were vandalized also, and there's a police report to verify that. The vandals were able to break into some of the other cars and were able to steal items out of the other cars. I consider myself lucky that the vandals were not able to get into my car. There were 15 different cars vandalized in all and some were worse than others. Mine was not as bad as some of the others. In regards to taking them to court, all I want is for the damage that was done to my car to be taken care of.

C1 Bender


----------

